# Can someone help me get started, and maybe answer a couple ???s



## rkejeepin (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am new here and this is my first post. I'm getting ready to set up a 29g planted aquarium in the next couple weeks. I'm new to this, but am looking forward to taking this on. I have a couple questions, and would just like a few knowledgeable responses so I can be sure I am heading in the right direction. Any help would be great.

1. I do not really want to get into co2 at this time so I think I'm just gonna go with 65 watts. I'm looking at this fixture...
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...wattpowercompactfixturesinglestripwlunarlight

From what Ive read actinic bulbs are useless for plants, but are aesthetically pleasing. Would either of those 2 fixtures be okay as is (10,000k\actinic), or would I benefit more by getting another bulb and ditching actinic?

2. Im planning on getting a pair of convict cichlids when I get to adding fish. Ive read that they can destroy plants, but amazon swords and java ferns are "acceptable". Could someone give a few others that would be safe?

Im sure I can think of other questions, but Im about to fall asleep on the keyboard and my mind is racing too fast to think.:sad:

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

You are right, actinic does nothing for plants. The 10000K part would be fine, so its like having half the wattage (or about 32w instead of 65w). You can keep that and have low light instead of medium light, especiall with the plants you are looking at. You won't need co2 with that light.

Swords would benefit from more light than that (more than 32w), but they might grow ok if you don't shade them with something else. Java ferns would be fine. Anubias are another tough low light plant. The last 2 need to be tied to wood or rocks.

I don't know of any other tough plants. I've never kept Convicts so I don't know just how harsh they are on plants. You could try stems and maybe put some rocks around them, so they don't dig (if they dig....). Anacharis and Wisteria are 2 lower light plants that would work.

I would be hesitant to put a daylight bulb in and have the full 65w without stem plants. You would probably run into algae issues by having slow growing plants and that much light, so I would suggest you leave the 50/50 bulb in.  Later, if you change fish choices, or if the Convicts aren't harsh on stems you try, then you could put in a daylight bulb and try more stem plants. With a good amount of stem plants (fast growers) under 65w, you wouldn't need co2 IMO.


----------



## fishstix (Apr 7, 2008)

All cichlids are really harsh on plants, but if you ground them in the substrate well you shouldnt have any problems. wisteria are not a good choice but they look great and if you really tie them down it should be fine. As for fish, If you want to get convict cichlids, i would suggest getting fish that will grow to be about the same size. I know a great website to use when looking for fish http://aqualandpetsplus.com/. it really helped me get started.


----------



## rkejeepin (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I ordered that light. I also decided to order a 6700 bulb.

I havent made up my mind as far as fish go though. Im starting to sway away from the idea of cichlids and a planted aquarium. I would prefer a small predator of some sort that wont tear up the plants.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

If you would still like to keep Cichlids, there are some that are planted tank friendly. Its the larger ones that tear things up.

Dwarf Cichlids like Apistos (really awesome fish), Gold and Blue Rams, and Bolivian Rams are all plant friendly Cichlids. Also, Curviceps Cichlids and Checkerboard Cichlids would work.

And all those would work in a community, if you wanted tank type of setup. I would choose 1 pair though...as they can be fiesty, despite their size. With the Apistos, its better to keep most of those in trios (1m/2f).


I'm not familiar enough with predators to suggest any.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well I was going to share some lights with you that my bro bought for his 29g planted but it seems you already got some. But any ways GL with it From what I've seen in the last week with my newly planted tank I love them. Also i hope JOM doesn't mind me saying this but she is really great with advice for planted tanks. She has helped me out countless times on stuff that if she didn't I would of never got it and would still be stuck with crappy tank.


----------



## rkejeepin (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks again for the help.

Ive changed my mind again. lol

I am gonna start off with freshwater, get my plants going, and let the cycle begin. I am planning on getting a green spotted puffer once everything is looking okay, and begin adding salt every week (read up on that process) sometime in the not too distant future. 

I had already bought a couple bags of flourite. Would this be okay once salt is introduced? Should I go with plain sand or another substrate?

I also have a nice piece of mopani driftwood. Would this be ok once salt is introduced?

Ive read on the plants that will tolerate brackish water, but to what extent will these plants tolerate it? Does anybody have experience with these plants and the salinity levels on the high end of brackish water?

Thanks again :fish: I just want to make sure I get everything right.


----------

